# Circuitos digitales: duda con el significado de acarreo en medio sumadores y completo



## lcgs (Jul 8, 2012)

Buen dia amigos, recurro a ustedes por lo siguiente:

En la teoria de circuitos digitales con respecto a los medio sumadores y sumadores completos dice algo asi:

Medio sumador
UN SUMADOR ES UN CIRCUITO QUE REALIZA LA SUMA ARITMÉTICA DE DOS PALABRAS BINARIAS.
LA SUMA DE NÚMEROS BINARIOS DE n BITS NOS DA UN NÚMERO BINARIO DE n+1 BITS.
UN SUMADOR DE DOS BITS DEBERÁ TENER 2 ENTRADAS Y TRES SALIDAS. A ESTE BIT MÁS SIGNIFICATIVO EN LA SALIDA SE LE CONOCE COMO EL ACARREO.
       AB-----CARRY----A+B
       00--------0----------0
       01--------0----------1
       10--------0----------1
       11--------1----------0

Sumador completo
ES UN CIRCUITO QUE TIENE, ADEMÁS DE LAS ENTRADAS CORRESPONDIENTES A LOS BITS QUE SE PRETENDEN SUMAR, UNA ENTRADA DE ACARREO. (SÍMBOLO PARA LA SUMA DE PALABRAS
DE n BITS)

      AB-----Cin----Cout-----A+B
      00------0---------0--------0
      00------1---------0--------1
      01------0---------0--------1
      01------1---------1--------0
      10------0---------0--------1
      10------1---------1--------0
      11------0---------1--------0
      11------1---------1--------1   

Mi pregunta es, ¿Que significado se le da al acarreo de entrada y de salida? y ¿como lo interpreto?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 9, 2012)

Hola lcgs

El significado que tiene el ACARREO en Binario es igual al significado que tiene en decimal o en cualquier otro sistema de numeración.
Por ejemplo: en decimal, 5 + 5 normalmente decimos cero y llevamos uno; ese “llevamos uno” es el acarreo.

En binario sería 1 + 1 igual a 0 y llevamos uno porque el resultado es 10 –se lee uno cero-. Lo que significa dos en binario.

Y ese “llevamos uno” es *salida* en la cifra menos significativa y es *entrada* en la siguiente cifra más significativa.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

